# Autobrite & Defined Details Meet & Polishing classes



## caledonia

*Autobrite & Defined Details meet & polishing class.*

I have been asked by Mark and Tim of Autobrite Direct to post up an up and coming detailing meet held at their premises on Saturday the 25th of September @ 10AM. This is open to everyone that wishes to attend.

Lots of new and well established products to try on the day with expert advice give as always.

This meet is going to be set up as a working meet where 2 doner cars will be offered up for members to work on and display their skills. Mark will be supplying a few of their own branded product on the day. But if there is any other products that the teams would like to apply. It would be advisable to bring them along on the day. Also if they choose to machine polish any of the cars. Pads and polish would have to be catered for by the team members. Although there will be a prize offered up at the end of the day, for the most transformed car. (Will leave that to Mark :lol. We are hoping for a good fun filled day of friendly rivalry and detailing. All people will be divided up into teams on the day and they can choose a team leader if they wish. Going by the right get up and go attitude shown at the polishing classes held in the Midlands. We hope this will meet everyone's expectations.

Both Dave Kg and myself will be in attendance as well as Tim (Autobrite Detailer) from Autobrite to give out advice if required.

*In conjunction with the Saturdays event Defined Details in conjunction with Autobrite will hold a beginners machine polish class on Sunday the 26th September @ 10AM.*

This will follow the same beginners format as previous classes held in the Midlands, at Autobrite HQ. Due to the popularity of these classes in the past and the size of the reserve list. We would ask members that wish to attend this date to post up an interest to get their names added to the list.

But unfortunately due again to sudden call off in the past and considering that other members lost out even thou they were in reserve. We have had no choice but to ask for the payment £65 to be paid in full 7 days prior to this date. If payment is not received within the allocated time your space may be offered up to people on the reserved list. A PM will be sent to all interested parties so again please make sure you can send and receive PMs through the forum.

If you find yourself having to pull out of the above day. Then dependant on circumstance and time prior to the event a refund may be given. But it is at the discretion of all concerned.

The following exert taken from previous classes.

Following popular request, we are delighted to announce that this year we will be teaming up with Mark at Autobrite Direct to offer our Machine Polishing classes in the Midlands! The classes will take place at Autobrite's unit in Newcastle-Under-Lyme, full directions to which would be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in. 

The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

The classes this year will cost £65 per head. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this Payment can be made on the day by cash.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the master list. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit and it will divide you neatly into teams of three for part of our plans . You can choose from the following classes:

________________________________________________________

Sunday the 26th of September.

1. R Jonny
2. salshiekh
3. Kevedup
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96
6. Mundo
7. bubba conditions apply
8. Soapy
9. Wet Look
10. Stoner

Reserve list.
1. Pojams
2. 
3.

RED Payment still due
Blue Paid in Full
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*











This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce finishes like these, achieved by a class in 2009!:































The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest! Some changes have been made over the 2009 classes but if you have already attended either a DA or rotary day in 2009 a lot of the Beginners class will be a repeat, so consider the advanced one instead!

The outline of the day:

_1 - Paintwork Correction: Introduction_

A introduction to paintwork correction in theory. This part of the class will be a talk about paint systems, and what kind of defects you may come across and how they can be corrected. It is the introduction to the day to give you a basic understanding of what is going on when you pick up a polisher! We will talk about how different polishes break down and what the general ideas of machine polishing are.

_2 - Machine Control_





















Before looking at paint correction in practice the first practical part of the day focussed on handling a machine polisher. This is very important to getting you used to handling the polisher (DA and rotary) on a typical car - and that includes the more difficult panels as well! Demonstrations of how to comfortably hold and control and machine polisher and plenty of opportunity to practice and get used to the machines will be given.

_3 - Working a Polish_



















































Once happy with controlling the machine polisher, this part of the day looks at the working techniques for polishes - how big an area to work, how long to work for, pressures, movement paces and how they all affect the working of a typical polish. The basics will be covered at this stage to give you a solid grounding in how polishes work and how to get the best from them.

_4 - Paint Assessment_





















On this part of the day we will look at how to assess the condition of the paintwork on a car. The paint defects discussed at the start of the day will be seen (and created!) in practice! We will look at using different lighting to see different types of defect. Having assessed the paint condition we will then look at how to assess the paint thickness and how to get the best from a paint thickness gauge. 

5 - Choosing Pads & Polishes





















Confident with the machine polisher. Confident with how to assess the paintwork condition. Now its time to choose what pads and polish will work best. Here we look at how we choose the best polish and pad combination for achieving the results we're after. We also look at how to measure paint removal rates, what level of correction is deemed safer and what happens when we go too far!

_5 - Paint Correction_









































Down to the nitty gritty! Having chosen a pad and polish combination that works and looked at how to get to that combo, we now spend some time practising the techniques and achieving paint correction. Focus on different areas of a car to get further practice in machine control and working typical polishes.

_6 - Refining & Final Assessment_









































On this part of the day we look at techniques that are used to get the best out of the finish once the correction has taken place and how to assess the quality of the work. Refining and burnishng techniques with finishing polishes will be covered. We'll also look at the importance of the IPA wipedown, and how to use lights to really highlight the quality of a finish (and how certain lights can mask defects such as holograms).

_7 - Severe Correction_











Here we look at an introduction to more advanced techniques that can be used for correction of more severe marks - looking at the Slow Cutting technique by DA, aggressive compounding by rotary, and wet sanding. This is just an introduction to the techniques and is designed as a precursor to the Advanced Class which covers the techniques in more detail. 

_8 - Filling & Cleansing_











Its not all about correction with abrasive polishes! Sometimes you just want to cleanse the paintwork, sometimes its not possible to use an abrasive polish because of thin paint. Here we look at how to get the best out of paint cleansers with your machine polisher and techniques that can be used to achieve correction without using abrasives.

_9 - Paintwork Protection_

We round the training part of the day off with examples of how to protect your hard work. Several products will be available for trial on the day so you can compare for yourself different LSPs and see what differences you see (if any ). We talk about possible machine application of waxes and sealants and the necessary prep-work required before applying your LSP.

_10 - Putting It Into Practice: "Competition"_





















The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and Tim will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own. At the end, the best finish(es) will receive a small prize. 

The competition replaces the open ended workshop part of the day that was part of the 2009 training days. However if you would like to specifically address an issue on your car's paintwork or want to see what polishes will work on your specific car then PM either myself of Gordon and we will arrange a slot at the end of the training day for you to bring your car into the unit and spend a little time trialling products. This will be on a first come first served basis, so if you want in first so you can leave earlier (not that you'd want to leave us, surely! ) then get your request in first!

___________________________________________________________


----------



## Estoril-5

Estoril-5


----------



## caledonia

Estoril-5 said:


> Estoril-5


Added to class.
PM to follow in a few days.
Gordon.


----------



## Estoril-5

Thanks for the PM Gordon!


----------



## wedgie

Gordon, is this instead of the 9th of october?


----------



## wja96

Sunday the 26th of September.

1. Res (Mark)
2. Res (Mark)
3. Res (Mark)
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96 - How do I pay?
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Reserve list.
1.
2.
3.


----------



## juicy 666

Ill jump at this one too please!


----------



## [email protected]

Sunday the 26th of September.

1. Res (Mark)
2. Res (Mark)
3. Res (Mark)
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96 - How do I pay?
6. juicy 666
7.
8.
9.
10.

Reserve list.
1.
2.
3.


Done mate


----------



## bubba

Can I book a place on the 26th please for the machine polishing event


----------



## [email protected]

Sure mate please add your name to the list?

Thanks Mate

mark:thumb:


----------



## PAB

Can i book a place for Sunday the 26th September beginners machine polish class please?

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## mundo

hello im brand new to this can i put my name forward plese

thanks


----------



## Stoner

1. Res (Mark)
2. Res (Mark)
3. Res (Mark)
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96 - How do I pay?
6. juicy 666
7. Stoner
8.
9.
10.

Reserve list.
1.
2.
3.


Please include me on the 26th - I have added myself to the list - I hope that is the right way to do things??


----------



## PAB

Stoner said:


> Please include me on the 26th - I have added myself to the list - I hope that is the right way to do things??


Makes sense, i wasn't sure either!

1. Res (Mark) 
2. Res (Mark)
3. Res (Mark)
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96 - How do I pay?
6. juicy 666
7. Stoner
8. PAB
9.
10.

Reserve list.
1.
2.
3.


----------



## bubba

Added

1. Res (Mark) 
2. Res (Mark)
3. Res (Mark)
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96 - How do I pay?
6. juicy 666
7. Stoner
8. PAB
9. Bubba
10.

Reserve list.
1.
2.
3.


----------



## caledonia

wedgie said:


> Gordon, is this instead of the 9th of october?


Yes Kev it is M8.
A certain person forgot a special events so rescheduled to this weekend.
Hope you can make the meet also. :thumb:

List also updated on first post. Pm's will be going out later this evening to members already on list.
First come first served. So possible places still available on main list.
Gordon.


----------



## kevedup

Hi could I also be included on the 26th please. Cheers Kev


----------



## caledonia

kevedup said:


> Hi could I also be included on the 26th please. Cheers Kev


 Name now added to the list.
Thank you for your interest
Gordon.


----------



## wedgie

caledonia said:


> Yes Kev it is M8.
> A certain person forgot a special events so rescheduled to this weekend.
> Hope you can make the meet also. :thumb:


Dam, i am meant to be working that day setting up a take out robot for the facelift Jazz that is coming out soon...

Leave it with me and i'll see if i can body swerve working :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

wedgie said:


> Dam, i am meant to be working that day setting up a take out robot for the facelift Jazz that is coming out soon...
> 
> Leave it with me and i'll see if i can body swerve working :thumb:


you better do!


----------



## Estoril-5

Can I just ask, the Class is limited to 6 as it says on the initial post. But there is a space for 10 attendees.

Is it 6 per session or 10?


----------



## [email protected]

Estoril-5 said:


> Can I just ask, the Class is limited to 6 as it says on the initial post. But there is a space for 10 attendees.
> 
> Is it 6 per session or 10?


It is 10 per session as far as I know, I'm sure Gordon will correct me if it wasn't a mistake in his initial post.

Tim


----------



## Estoril-5

autobrite-direct said:


> It is 10 per session as far as I know, I'm sure Gordon will correct me if it wasn't a mistake in his initial post.
> 
> Tim


ok, i know previously there was 1 tutor per 3 people. (2 tutors, class of 6).

Im thinking 1 tutor to 5 people may not be adequate tutoring.... i maybe wrong (it has been known in the past :lol

Gordon, can you clarify?


----------



## salsheikh

Can I be added to the beginners list please?


Thanks

Sal


----------



## salsheikh

ok guys, my diary is now free so where and how do i pay?

thanks


----------



## caledonia

Estoril-5 said:


> ok, i know previously there was 1 tutor per 3 people. (2 tutors, class of 6).
> 
> Im thinking 1 tutor to 5 people may not be adequate tutoring.... i maybe wrong (it has been known in the past :lol
> 
> Gordon, can you clarify?


Dave laid the foundations of these courses down over 2 years ago, and although they have been modified ever so slight the basics have remained the same. Right back in the early days Dave ran these classes with 5 members on these days. When I came on board and started to work with Dave on these classes. We shared the work load and maintained the numbers. Even in Errol. But the format was totally different there

We have now modified the classes once more. But maintain the numbers to 6 in Scotland due to unit size nothing more. But when we originally posted up the Midlands classes at Autobrite. We were unsure of the space that would be allocated to us on the days. But I soon became clear that we could accommodate larger classes. Again we could have done this within the last thread. But it would have been unfair to others that had previously had to weight there turn on past classes.
As this is a new thread and since the foundations of the classes work, we have confidence that this should not be an issue and will work with the increased work load and members on the day.
I hope this helps you understand the reasoning behind this change and look forward to your feedback after the class, as we always listen to all that participate and take things on board. We have no doubt the classes will modify as time goes on also. But the basics remain the same as in the guys on the day and training given will also be paramount.
Gordon.



salsheikh said:


> Can I be added to the beginners list please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sal





salsheikh said:


> ok guys, my diary is now free so where and how do i pay?
> 
> thanks


Name now added and PM to follow with payment details.

Thanks for your interest and look forward to seeing you on the day.:thumb:
Gordon


----------



## Spoony

I'm considering a rotary class again. The one I done with Dave years ago was well worthwhile.


----------



## caledonia

Spoony said:


> I'm considering a rotary class again. The one I done with Dave years ago was well worthwhile.


 No bother Stu.
But unless you wish a weekend away. Post up in the Glasgow thread :lol:Nothing to stop you coming along for the meet and taking in the class thou. :thumb:

Will keep you in mind as I have a few names already waiting on the next class.
Gordon.


----------



## wedgie

caledonia said:


> A certain person forgot a special events so rescheduled to this weekend.
> 
> Gordon.


So who forgot it was there other half's birthday ??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Estoril-5 said:


> ok, i know previously there was 1 tutor per 3 people. (2 tutors, class of 6).
> 
> Im thinking 1 tutor to 5 people may not be adequate tutoring.... i maybe wrong (it has been known in the past :lol
> 
> Gordon, can you clarify?


As Gordon said above, back in the day :lol: when I started off the machine polishing classes, it was just me and five people... it was certainly hard work from the "tutor's" perspective, but good fun, and I would personally day that the 5:1 ratio is the maximum I would ever have in such a class which appears to be what the new generation of Midlands classes here are following. It is a fair question, but something that has been discussed by those involved in running the days  I certainly wouldn't ever want to see more than a 5:1 ratio, classes of more than ten I would worry whether people were getting enough attention and dedicated hands on time for learning and actually retaining anything on the day. It is key and important that hands on experience is had on the day, simply watching someone else will not really teach you anything about machine polishing.


----------



## andywa

Is there any plans to do a course in October?

Cheers


----------



## robi

hi guys

want to take the last place on the Sunday 26th September begginers course for polishing, cant reply to private messages as i have only just joined (and only so as i can book a place for the autobrite class)

how do i go about it?

rob


----------



## [email protected]

andywa said:


> Is there any plans to do a course in October?
> 
> Cheers


There will be a date in october, the list will be posted as soon as dates are confirmed.



robi said:


> hi guys
> 
> want to take the last place on the Sunday 26th September begginers course for polishing, cant reply to private messages as i have only just joined (and only so as i can book a place for the autobrite class)
> 
> how do i go about it?
> 
> rob


Your name will be added to the list by Gordon as soon as he sees your post Rob. :thumb:

I think i should take this opportunity to say im very optomistic about working into the future with Gordon and Dave contributing to and continuing this second run of the midlands polishing classes.

The preceeding meet should be one to remember if there is a good turnout aswell! Spread the work to friends and family, if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask!

Tim


----------



## caledonia

robi said:


> hi guys
> 
> want to take the last place on the Sunday 26th September begginers course for polishing, cant reply to private messages as i have only just joined (and only so as i can book a place for the autobrite class)
> 
> how do i go about it?
> 
> rob


Hi Rob
Your name has been added to he list.
I would recommend that you welcome a few members to the board. This should increase your post count and help you get the 10 posts required to receive and send PMs.

I will send you a Pm for when you get the correct post count.
Thanks for your interest.
Gordon.


----------



## wedgie

autobrite-direct said:


> you better do!


Sorted :thumb::thumb:


----------



## R_Jonny

Hi, If there's a place on the reserve list for the beginners class on the 26th then please put my name down!! Thanks!


----------



## R_Jonny

Sunday the 26th of September.

1. robi
2. salshiekh
3. Kevedup
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96
6. Juicy 666
7. bubba
8. PAB
9. mundo
10. Stoner

Reserve list.
1. R_Jonny
2.
3.


----------



## pojams

hi i am really intrested in doing these class's but i am a total noob when it comes to pollishing... was wondering would the beginners class bring me up to speed with all the varying pads n what not?, have read daves post on polishing and it was really helpful. will there be any future class's?? n what would i have to bring?? as im still in the process of buying a machine!! saving up  thanks


----------



## pk222

Where abouts is this going to be held in as I would like to attend but can't travel up to Scotland (a bit too far)? If its somewhere near enough then might be a possibility.

sorry if its in the thread somewhere and I am being blind!!


----------



## Dave KG

pk222 said:


> Where abouts is this going to be held in as I would like to attend but can't travel up to Scotland (a bit too far)? If its somewhere near enough then might be a possibility.
> 
> sorry if its in the thread somewhere and I am being blind!!


These classes are held in Newcastle Under Lyme, near Stoke.


----------



## caledonia

Listed updated and PMs sent out.
Gordon.


----------



## wedgie

caledonia said:


> Listed updated and PMs sent out.
> Gordon.


Gordon, are you still ok for sorting the scratches on my bonnet?


----------



## caledonia

wedgie said:


> Gordon, are you still ok for sorting the scratches on my bonnet?


sssshhhhh Or every [email protected] sod will hunt me down. :lol:

See you on Saturday M8 :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

List updated Pojams moved up as a member has booked a 1 to 1 Tuition.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Estoril-5 said:


> Estoril-5


Payment received.
Thank you :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Soapy

Can i book a place for Sunday the 26th September beginners machine polish class please?

Regards, Ryan(soapy):buffer:


----------



## Soapy

I've put my name down if thats ok.

Sunday the 26th of September.

1. robi
2. salshiekh
3. Kevedup
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96
6. Juicy 666
7. bubba
8. PAB
9. mundo
10. Stoner

Reserve list.
1. R_Jonny
2. Soapy
3.


----------



## caledonia

Main list updated.
Thanks for your interest.
Gordon.


----------



## wja96

caledonia said:


> List updated Pojams moved up as a member has booked a 1 to 1 Tuition.
> Gordon.


There's 1 to 1 Tuition available?


----------



## PAB

Sorry i didn't realise until i had a reminder last night that i have a work reunion on the Saturday night 25th September, probably best i wait for the next course.

I have updated the list and moved R_Jonny into my place:

Sunday the 26th of September.

1. robi
2. salshiekh
3. Kevedup
4. Estoril-5
5. WJA96
6. Juicy 666
7. bubba
8. R_Jonny
9. mundo
10. Stoner

Reserve list.
1. Soapy
2. 
3. 

Sorry for any inconvenience and i will make sure i am on the next course.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## caledonia

^^^ Ok m8 thanks for letting me no and I will remove you from the main list.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

List updated once more.
And would like to remember members that the PMs will be sent out to members who have paid on the list early next week. With address details and times required.
Please also remember that the remaining places on the class are a first paid first served basis. It is also open to members not on the list at present.
I have had PM confirmation from a few people on the list and when they are also going to make payment.
Gordon


----------



## [email protected]

Looking forward to this guys and if there is anybody who wishes to attend this course please let us know..Also our FUN DETAILING DAY details have been updated.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

PAB said:


> Sorry i didn't realise until i had a reminder last night that i have a work reunion on the Saturday night 25th September, probably best i wait for the next course.
> 
> I have updated the list and moved R_Jonny into my place:
> 
> Sunday the 26th of September.
> 
> 1. robi
> 2. salshiekh
> 3. Kevedup
> 4. Estoril-5
> 5. WJA96
> 6. Juicy 666
> 7. bubba
> 8. R_Jonny
> 9. mundo
> 10. Stoner
> 
> Reserve list.
> 1. Soapy
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience and i will make sure i am on the next course.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul for letting us know.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Im sure it is worth attending on the 25th for the release of distinction and for a go of the sample of it that will be knocking about! It is shaping up to be a very fun day out, absolutely anybody is welcome to attend for either a few hours of the full day and im quite sure that the prize will be more than worth the journey. On top of this me Dave and Gordon will be at the centre of the action all day for tips and advice. :thumb:

But please, if you are attending, apart from anyone that has already said, all we ask is that you show your interest and intention on attending.

As gordon has said also, for all of those that would like to attend on the 26th the class is now on a first paid first attending basis, so if you are desperate to come, post up or pm one of us and im sure we can sort something out!


----------



## caledonia

List updated and 2 remaining places left on class.
Payment required A.S.A.P. due to final details being sent out in a few days.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Soapy said:


> Can i book a place for Sunday the 26th September beginners machine polish class please?
> 
> Regards, Ryan(soapy):buffer:


Payment received Thank you. :thumb:
Look forward to seeing you on the day.
Gordon.

Only one space left on the class for this Sunday. Be quick and don't miss out.


----------



## rich1880

Whereabouts in the country is this held at?


----------



## [email protected]

rich1880 said:


> Whereabouts in the country is this held at?


At our unit in Stoke on trent mate :thumb:

Tim


----------



## Wet Look

*Polishing Class Sun 26th September*

Hi, I've sent funds! I can't wait to attack some swirls.


----------



## caledonia

First of all A big thank you to all that have shown an interest in this class.
There will be other classes in October and November. Dates still to be confirmed.
With a slightly different format once more.
But for now all places are now confirmed and the class is full. We look forward to seeing you on Sunday.
But if available Lets not forget the Fun detailing meet on the Saturday @ 10AM. Everyone welcome new and old.

I will be sending out PMs tomorrow evening with times & location.
All the best for now.
Gordon.


----------



## pk222

could I add my name on the reserve pls - long shot, if not then will certainly go for the Oct dates.


----------



## caledonia

pk222 said:


> could I add my name on the reserve pls - long shot, if not then will certainly go for the Oct dates.


I will hold you in reserve M8. But since I will be off line from Thursday till Sunday. It might be beneficial if you could forward me a number that I could get a hold of you, in short notice.
Gordon.

I have also sent out a the final Pms for this class.
See you all on Sunday for the class and if free Saturday for the detailing meet also. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

A huge thanks to you all who have shown interest and who are attending the meet on Saturday and the Polishing Classes on the Sunday! We will have a cracking day and it will be good to meet some new faces! Dont forget if anybody wishes to attend the meet on Saturday and who wishes to take part in our competition your more than welcome to attend! Looking forward to meeting you!

Again many thanks and look out for some new and exciting dates for The Midlands Polishing Classes throught October, November and December!

All The Best!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## J99NNO

Have you any plans yet for an advanced class? I attended a class in August with Dave and Gordon which was fantastic, and would be very interested in something more in depth.


----------



## [email protected]

J99NNO said:


> Have you any plans yet for an advanced class? I attended a class in August with Dave and Gordon which was fantastic, and would be very interested in something more in depth.


Yes J99NNO we will be planning to do more of the Advanced classes as well as the beginners classes very soon in October, we will update soon with the details and the dates.

Thanks for asking:thumb:

Regards Mark


----------



## pk222

caledonia said:


> I will hold you in reserve M8. But since I will be off line from Thursday till Sunday. It might be beneficial if you could forward me a number that I could get a hold of you, in short notice.
> Gordon.


PM'ed my number :wave:


----------



## mundo

im doing the intro class on sunday but i'd like to put my name forward for the advanced if possible :buffer:

cheers :thumb:

mundo


----------



## Trebor

i would be up for the advanced class too


----------



## Estoril-5

Hi guys im bookede in for tomorrow but something has come up (my 8 week old boy isnt well) so theres a spare place going.

If interested PM Gordon/ or Tim/Autobrite for more info.


----------



## salsheikh

Estoril-5 said:


> Hi guys im bookede in for tomorrow but something has come up (my 8 week old boy isnt well) so theres a spare place going.
> 
> If interested PM Gordon/ or Tim/Autobrite for more info.


sorry to hear that mate, hope he gets well soon. i am feeling under the weather today so hope i am ok for tomoro.


----------



## salsheikh

well, i got back at 6.30pm after getting lost getting there  - there's always one hey!

had a thoroughly enjoyable day and parted with way too much cash :detailer:

nice to see a few faces from here and hopefully will catch up with you at another class :thumb:


----------



## bubba

I got in about 8. The joys of the M1 on a Sunday night but was worth it as had a great day and learnt so much. (particularly how those boys with the rotarys have it easy ;-)) A big thanks to Gordon, Tim, Mark and Ross for a lot of info and making me part with mo money for pads n polishes!!!

Was good to meet up with you guys and looking at the pics from yesterday looks like my next visit will be for the fun day detailing!


----------



## wja96

I've not long got home (the M6 was horrendous) and I cannot believe 1. what a good time I had and 2. how easy it is once you know how. I cannot believe I was so terrified of my DAS-6!

And, as Bubba says, what an easy time of it the rotary boys have!


----------



## [email protected]

Id personally just like to say i huge thanks to the guys who attended today to our classes, a cracking bunch and i only wish i felt well enough to mix more with you! Thanks guys and i hope to see you soon!! Glad you enjoyed it!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

I would like to echo what Mark has said and thank everyone for attending! It seems that fun was had all around and im hoping that everyone has come away feeling a lot more confident towards taking a polisher to either their own or a friends car. :buffer:

On i side note im sure there are plenty of terrible pictures :doublesho and a couple of funny stories! 

Tim


----------



## ross-1888

yes tim that picture is going to find its way on here lol


----------



## liammc

Autobrite Detailer said:


> I would like to echo what Mark has said and thank everyone for attending! It seems that fun was had all around and im hoping that everyone has come away feeling a lot more confident towards taking a polisher to either their own or a friends car. :buffer:
> 
> On i side note im sure there are plenty of terrible pictures :doublesho and a couple of funny stories!
> 
> Tim


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mundo

i got back for around 9, couldn't believe the traffic though...........

got up this morning my back is aching even my ass cheek's too......though i dont know why :buffer:

i'm 200lbs lighter too!.....................god im a wreck 

learnt a lot though about handling the dreaded rotary but i personally think it needs dividing into DA and rotary classes

but all in all a good day met some nice fella's with a lot of knoledge so well worth the trip

thanks again 

mundo :thumb:

now wheres that polisher i bought so i can get cracking on the wifes micra......


----------



## Stoner

Ah, what a sleep :thumb:

You're right, us (newly) acquired rotary boys like the easy life and shoulders that still work the following morning :buffer:

Gordon/Tim - thanks very much for the great instruction and tips.

Mark - thanks for the open wallet surgery - don't tell the missus 

Thanks to everyone else for a great day, really enjoyable and learnt a lot too. Good luck with the new toys!!

Steve


----------



## kevedup

I got in about 10.45pm (included a KFC break!!). Traffic was a bit of a nightmare. Was a really good day, worth the long journey to be taught how to use the DA polisher properly, just need to buy one now & practice what I learnt.
Thank you to Gordon & Tim for the instruction. Looking forward to see what the advanced classes offer!!
Good to meet you guys from here. 
Kev:thumb:


----------



## Soapy

Just wanted to say thanks to Gordan, Tim, and the other lads for a cracking day yesterday. I learnt a lot, and feel more confident in picking up a DA now.

Hopefully get to meet you all again soon.

Cheers, Ryan.:thumb:


----------



## pk222

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone, had a cracking day yesterday and much more confident in picking up the rotary (once I get one  ... . got home by 09:30. .wife not impressed   and I was hurting this morning. . .. almost like a gym session even tho I only used a rotary

Hopefully get to meet you all again soon - for the one who offered a place to wash in Norfolk, careful might just have to stop by on my next journey to Norwich!!

Apologies for asking too many questions on the soft paints (a long PM is on its way to you Gordon 

Look forward to the wet sanding/advanced classes once I have done a few on the rotary

cheers
pk


----------



## caledonia

Estoril-5 said:


> Hi guys im bookede in for tomorrow but something has come up (my 8 week old boy isnt well) so theres a spare place going.
> 
> If interested PM Gordon/ or Tim/Autobrite for more info.


Sorry to hear about this M8.
Will be in contact tomorrow night and hope the young lad is fine. 
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

To everyone else the either turned up a the Saturday fun meet. A big thank you to all. You done yourselves proud and showed a real passion to get things done and have a bit of fun at the sometime. There was no real winners on the day and hats off to all of you.

Personally it was like an old get together with old and loyal Friends & newly acquired ones also.


Also wish to take this opportunity to thank everyone that was on the class on Sunday again real passion to learn and master your techniques in machine control and correction. I am glad you all feel that you have gained enough skills and knowledge to now move on and tackle your own projects. But please remember there is no rush and thing take as long as they take. But most of all enjoy yourselves and have fun doing it.

I was not disappointed in the interest and willingness to learn. This is pretty endemic of the classes held in the Midlands and make the long trip worth while.
Take care and hope to see more of you in the future.
Regards Gordon.

We will be starting a new thread for future polishing classes in the coming days. and small write up I think is on the cards for both days.


----------



## Estoril-5

caledonia said:


> Sorry to hear about this M8.
> Will be in contact tomorrow night and hope the young lad is fine.
> Gordon.


Cheers Gordon,

Had to wait 3 hours in Birmingham Childrens Hospital on Sat night, after we went to the Dr's walk in clinic on Sat afternoon.

Alls well though now, hes causing mischief as usual :thumb:

speak tomorrow mate

Ta


----------



## salsheikh

Estoril-5 said:


> Cheers Gordon,
> 
> Had to wait 3 hours in Birmingham Childrens Hospital on Sat night, after we went to the Dr's walk in clinic on Sat afternoon.
> 
> Alls well though now, hes causing mischief as usual :thumb:
> 
> speak tomorrow mate
> 
> Ta


glad to hear the kid is doing well :thumb:. i'd rather they be upto mischief than be ill anytime.


----------



## R_Jonny

Just wanted to say a massive thank you Gordon and Tim. I had a very good day learning the basics! Maybe see you guy's again in the future!


----------

